

Your job is to live - comet
http://bycomet.wordpress.com/2014/01/07/your-job-is-to-live/

======
lukeqsee
This idea is all well and good—if you can afford it. His list of things to do
("sleep well, eat hearty, exercise like crazy, work hard, and chill out") is
decidedly awesome if you can afford it; however, we live in a world where the
vast majority of people are doing their best to just _survive_. In a way, they
are following his admonition: they are doing their best to live. His
definition, however, isn't very close to what it is for a large percentage of
the globe.

